# "Oh That's A Ripper"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

"Rippers"

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

A fresh cool front; "God knows we can't call it a cold front"....LOL sparked the life back in the decoys despite persistent low water. All of our guides have had some "Rippers" the past few to forge memories of a lifetime fpr new corporate guests like LHoist North America and repeat clients like Rick Fox; John Pruitt; and Mark Santman. A great bunch of folks that put the success of their trip in our hands letting us make the call and coordinated venue strike timing. Lhoist is one of the largest mining suppliers for the building blocks of economic growth and they've been around. The big boss said "this is the place we've been looking for with the best accommodations, dining, and the hardest working guides we've ever been around. Another thing we noticed is that everyone we've met here at the lodge is a repeat customers for years". Follow us on *Facebook*.

Capt. Braden Proctor continued his winning streak on solid Redfish working tapering flats near deep water as fish pushed up for warmth and forage on a slight warming trend ahead of the front. Follow us on *Instagram*

This is what builds success and has allowed us to flourish where others have failed. This is who we are; this is what we were meant to do. The memories we create and the lives we touch both among guests and among the community are uniquely ours and their weight and importance is just something that can't be underestimated.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*





*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.






*Spring Wade Fishing Special

Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.






This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!






*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire* HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.






*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues

Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*






*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

We love hearing from our customers!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Solid Effort Going On!*

It's been a crushing crescendo as water has made it's way back to our blinds. Looks like we might take this season out strong!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hearing From Guests Never Gets Old!*

A bunch of great folks call Castaway Lodge Home, how about you?


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Heckuva Day Right There*

Besides amassing some amazing shoots with our guests, Capt. Kolten Braun takes a double banded Redhead which is extremely rare. I've never saw one through my whole career, Kolten has killed two including one on a Redhead Hen when he was in 8th Grade.

Not to be outdone, Capt. James Cunningham had parked the airboat and was resting a minute before walking back to the duck blind. As he looked over his shoulder to the shoreline, he caught a glimpse of a beautiful Karankawa blade sticking up out of the ground. He said "I could see about a third of it and I just couldn't believe my eyes"!

What a day!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Come On Cold Front!!*

Well that light front didn't hit and we've been mired in fog and rain all day with little to no wind. We'll be looking for a little cold front catalyst manana to take it home for a wrap on the 2018 season which has been unparalleled.


----------

